# مولد الطاقة في الطائرة



## laklok10 (25 أغسطس 2006)

مولد الطاقة في الطائرة
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
هذا عبارة عن محرك صغير مهمته الأساسية توليد الطاقة الكهربائية وتزويد الطائرة بالهواء المضغوط 
إسم المحرك هو 
Auxiliary Power Units 

ويعمل هذا المحرك على تزويد الطائرة بالكهرباء في حالة وقوفها بالأرض ةالمحركات مطفأة ولم يتم توصيل كهرباء من الأرض عن طريق الكيابل او المعدات الأرضيه . 
أيضا يتم تزويد الطائرة بالهواء المضغوط وذلك لتشغيل التكييف في الأرض وأيضا لتشغيل المحركات لأن أكثر المحركات يتم تشغيلها عن طريق الهواء المضغوط وخصوصا الكبيرة منها . 
فهو محرك يزود الطائرة بالطاقة الكهبائية والهوائية اللازمة أثناء وجودها في الأرض. 

ولا يوجد شكل محدد لهذا المحرك لأنه يختلف من نوعية الى نوعية من الطائرات . 

وهذا مثال لطائرة300-737 وموقع المحرك فيها 


<?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype class=inlineimg id=_x0000_t75 title="Stick Out Tongue" stroked="f" filled="f" path="m*4*5l*4*11*9*11*9*5xe" alt="" src="images/smilies/tongue.gif" border="0" o<img></v:shapetype>referrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum *0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 *1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod *2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod *3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod *3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum *0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod *6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod *7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum *8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod *7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum *10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><V




ath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></V



ath>ffice



ffice" /><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com /><o:lock aspectratio=</o:lock><v:shape id=_x0000_i1025 style="WIDTH: 255pt; HEIGHT: 318.75pt" alt="" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata o:href="http://www.bredow-web.de/Berlin_Tegel/Boeing_737-300_Heck.JPG" src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\الزعـي~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\03\cli p_image001.jpg"></v:imagedata></v:shape>

<v:shape id=_x0000_i1027 style="WIDTH: 468.75pt; HEIGHT: 351.75pt" alt="" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata o:href="http://turbokart.com/images/T62/DSC01637.JPG" src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\الزعـي~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\03\cli p_image002.jpg"></v:imagedata></v:shape>

وهذا أيضا شكل أخر له 

<v:shape id=_x0000_i1026 style="WIDTH: 412.5pt; HEIGHT: 360.75pt" alt="" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata o:href="http://www.army-technology.com/contractor_images/powerfield/4_APU2000---prof-photo.jpg" src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\الزعـي~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\03\cli p_image003.jpg"></v:imagedata></v:shape>

وأسمه المختصر هو 
APU 
تقبل تحياتي ..



:78: *​


----------



## Ba-Magbarah (25 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## مونامور (16 مايو 2007)

الاخ الكريم 
شكرا كثيرا علي الافاده الجميله والرجاء افادتي في هذا الموضوع
استقرارية نظم القدره في الطائره كيف يتم توليد الكهرباء في المولدات وكيف يتم تنظيمها لتغذية الحمل وتوزيعها داخل الطائره


----------



## سلمان رشيد عويد (2 سبتمبر 2007)

هنالك نوعان من الطاقه الكهربائيه هي الثابته والمتناوبه ولكلا مولداته الخاصه به في الطائرات


----------



## سلمان رشيد عويد (2 سبتمبر 2007)

لاستقرار الطاقه الكهربائيه في الطائرات هناك نوعان من منظمات الفولتيهacوdc لاستقرار الفولتيه


----------



## وجدي_1405 (2 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
لكلوك
جزاك الله خير على هذه المعلومة القيمة .
نفع الله بك .


----------



## سلمان رشيد عويد (7 سبتمبر 2007)

ساكتب غدا ان شاء الله تعالى موضوعا بعنوان مصادر وانوع الطاقه الكهربائيه في الطائرات الحربيه


----------



## سلمان رشيد عويد (9 سبتمبر 2007)

مصادر الطاقه الكهربائيه في الطائرات الحربية 
تقسم الطاقة الكهربائية الى قسمين رائيسين 
1 . دوائر التيار المستمر 
2. دوائر التيار المتناوبر 
( مصادر التيار المستمر ) 
ان مصدر الطاقة الكهربائية المستقرة الرئسية في الطائرة هو مولد التيار المستمر من نوع Gsr_st ويغذي الدوائر التي تحتاج التيار المستمر بفولطية مقدارها 27 فولت وهذا يسمى بنظام التوليد
ولضمان ثبوت الفولتية المستقرة في هذا النظام تعمل مع المولد الاجهزة التالية 
1.الرلي التفاضلي 
2.محولة الاستقرارية 
3. منظم الفولطية الكاربوني 
4.المصحح التفاضلي مع المقاومة 
5. مجموعة حماية الدائرة
6.لوحة السيطرة للدائرة
هناك مصدر احتياطي للطاقة الكهربائية المستقرة هو البطارية نوع نيكل كادميوم مربوط على
التوازي مع المولدة الرئيسة بقدرة مقدارها 80_ 110 امبير ساعة ويمكن ان تعمل البطارية 
والتي عددها اثنان في الطائرة لمدة 25 دقيقة طيران في الجو عندة عطل المولد الرئيسي ان 
اهم بيانات مولدة الطاقة الرئيسية 
1. فولطية المولد28فولت
2. تيار الحمل 600 امبير 
3. القدرة الكاملة 800 واط
مع جزيل الشكر اخوكم المهندس سلمان رشيد عويد


----------



## المناوب (10 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا يا اخي سلمان على هذه الاضافة القيمة , واريد ان اسال هل يمكن الاستفادة من المحرك النفاث لتوليد الطاقة داخل الطائرة اثناء الطيران
وشكرا


----------



## !.. بدون اسم ..! (11 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخوي .. ع الافآدهـ 
ويـ ع ـطيكـ ,, الـ ع ـآفية


----------



## سلمان رشيد عويد (12 سبتمبر 2007)

دوائر التيار المتناوب في الطائره
المصدر الرئيسي للطاقه المتغيره هو مولد ثلاثي الاطوار وبجهد مقداره 208 فولت وبذبذبه 400 هرتز
واحادي الطور بجهد 115فولت 400هرتز وهناك مستهلكات تسخدم 36فولت عن طريقمحوله كهربئيه
الدائره تعمل مع الكتل المساعده التاليه
منظم الفولتيه
مجموعه كتل المقاومه
مجموعه فيوزات حمايه الدائره من الاحمال الزائده
ان طريقه ربط مولده الطاقه هي النجمه


----------



## سلمان رشيد عويد (3 نوفمبر 2007)

غدا ان شاء الله ساكتب موضوعا مهما في هندسه الطائرات الاوهوغرض ودور المعدات الجويه للطائرات الحربيه وتاريخ تطورها


----------



## engahmedalaa (3 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير .... بارك الله لك في أهلك ومالك


----------



## الراجىرحمة (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*سؤال مهم عندى ارجو المساعده فى الاجابه( 400هرتز؟)*

شكرا للاخوه الافاضل على المعلومات الكثيره هذه
و لكن لى سؤال؟
ماذا يقصد ب كابل 400 هرتز(اى يتحمل حتى هذه الذبذبه) حيث انه احد البنود التى قابلتنى فى احد المشاريع
هل هو غالبا كابل لمعده ارضيه تزود الطائره بالكهرباء كما فهمت و لكن من على الارض
ام كابل لرادار ما لا ادرى؟
اعذرونى فانا مجالى هندسة القوى الكهربائيه و لم يمر ذلك على من قبل فى مجال عملى 

ولكم جزيل الشكر و الامتنان


----------



## سامح الفيومى (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*Apu*

يعتبر Apu محرك اخر الى جانب محركات الطاءره لأنه يغذى الستارت بتاع المحرك ووحدات الكهرباء والضغط للتتكييف وكل النظام الكهرباءى


----------



## virtualknight (31 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## Sharjah (12 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم على المعلومات


----------



## Sharjah (12 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا يا غالي


----------

